# could you make love to this song?



## johnfkingmatrix

some of my friends and i skipped drama class and decided to mess around behind the gym stage where the band kids keep their stuff and ended up coming up with this little song, which i came home and entered into my program.
IDK where else to post or who else to ask for review, i hope this site is ok - i know its not exactly classical it has piano inn it, and i practice classical piano like 2 hours a day, fwiw 

i guess i cant take all the credit, the 1 3 2 4 chord progression was my friend channings idea, since its his gym locker pass code 

-any musical tips to make my music bettr? we were going for like a 60's trippy sound.
-where would you take this song from here? 
-any production EQ tips?
-do you think i can play this song in my dads pontiac if i get a gf and kind of set a romantic mood? or is it bad to kiss to? 

thanks for all ur feedback and time


----------



## Phil loves classical

sounds a bit too innocent and cheerful for getting down and dirty. It’s light pop to entice 12 year olds to start screaming at a concert, is that the age group you’re targetting? :lol:


----------



## johnfkingmatrix

hah. i wish it WERE pop. pop is popular, and pop sells. i think im creating rhetro folk rock at best :/
maybe if i up the tempo and figure out how to do beat drops and some dubstep audio effects?


----------



## Phil loves classical

I think it is a great piece of minimalism. The way the chords come in after the drums is really mesmerizing to me. You got this nerd’s heart. :lol: 

I think you have talent based on thus stuff you put out. You are only doing it for the chicks and to get laid, but I think you created some things more artistic, which doesn’t sound like your intent (maybe when your older you’ll find you want to impress the hot, artsier chicks), and are putting pop music that sells on a pedestal, but your music is too brainy for top 20, and you achieved something better. Pop music is more about attitude, and your music is too musical (which is good in better ways). To have more of that top 20 attitude I think you have to vary the rhythm and make it grungier, which puts it into the older teen or college group.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

I don't think my wife and I would be able to sorry


----------



## paulc

I've got my eye on you johnfkingmatrix. Big boner.

Was that the intended effect? :lol:

I don't understand what the 60s has to do with your tune!?


----------



## nikola

I was thinking about paulc while listening to this piece... and sure, I did make love with him in my thoughts. Your piece works!


----------



## paulc

Nikola said:


> I was thinking about paulc while listening to this piece... and sure, I did make love with him in my thoughts.


I'm in love with johnny, not you!


----------



## nikola

paulc said:


> I'm in love with johnny, not you!


----------

